
A "Not on Facebook" font icon for your website - Mayeu
https://github.com/Mayeu/not-on-facebook-icon
======
untog
The 21st Century equivalent of telling everyone you meet that you don't own a
TV.

~~~
shitgoose
Still better then telling everyone that you do own a TV.

~~~
untog
Not really. If I told you that I owned a TV and you did too, we could talk
about the things we watched on TV.

If I told you I don't own a TV there's literally nothing else to talk about on
the topic.

~~~
citruspi
If you told me that you don't own a television and then I told you that I
don't own one either, we could talk about why we don't own one.

~~~
abjorn
You must be exciting at parties.

~~~
mynewwork
I know you meant your comment as just an insult, but you're sort of
hilariously off the mark.

The whole point of the "I don't own a tv" and the backlash against saying it,
was that it became a way to demonstrate that you were leading too exciting of
a life to bother wasting your time on TV. Before the modern resurgence of
quality dramas (led by HBO, Showtime, now AMC) tv was viewed as almost
exclusively low-brow, mind-numbing junk.

The type of person who didn't own a tv was someone who was too busy going to
parties, traveling, reading, spending time on their hobbies & side projects,
etc. They were exactly who was exciting to talk to at parties. So much so,
that telling people you didn't own a tv became viewed as bragging, snobby or
pretentious.

~~~
abjorn
My remark did come off as a bit ruder than I had intended, hah. And to be
fair, TV is still almost exclusively low-brow, mind-numbing junk. :) I don't
actually disagree with you.

------
smackfu
I find this whole concept weird. If you are using icons to represent what
services you are on as links to contact you, why do you need one for a service
you aren't on? And if you are trying to make a point of not being on Facebook,
wouldn't a nice big colorful icon make more sense?

~~~
cliveowen
Actually it might be useful seeing how every webpage with the Like button you
see is tracked by Facebook. The logo is just an assurance that FB won't know
you visited the site.

What most people don't understand is that somewhere in Facebook's data centers
there's a DB with entries like:

Paul Averageman (Facebook UID=3427342)

13:48 cnn.com

13:52 nytimes.com

13:59 youtube.com

ecc.

------
mattl
Here are some I made a few years ago --
[http://www.fsf.org/facebook](http://www.fsf.org/facebook) \-- not as font
icons, but as regular images.

------
kirab
If someone else asks himself why you’d want a font icon instead of an image, I
found an explanatory page: [http://css-
tricks.com/examples/IconFont/](http://css-tricks.com/examples/IconFont/)

~~~
freshyill
It's still a hack. It's time to go with SVG instead.

Here's a good writeup of reasons to stop using silly icon fonts and start
using SVG.

[http://ianfeather.co.uk/ten-reasons-we-switched-from-an-
icon...](http://ianfeather.co.uk/ten-reasons-we-switched-from-an-icon-font-to-
svg)

~~~
marcosdumay
Does IE support SVG already?

~~~
freshyill
I've had a lot of success using SVGeezy for image replacement and Modernizr to
help with background images.

[http://benhowdle.im/svgeezy/](http://benhowdle.im/svgeezy/)

------
krrishd
"Whoa, I'm such a rebel because I don't use Facebook."

Disapproval of Facebook for whatever reason is fair, but just putting a logo
up without any explanation as to what you hate about it is just annoying.
Write a blog post. Don't tell us what you don't use, its just pointless
information that's more confusing than helpful.

------
sergiotapia
Cool! Let everyone know you're a tool in less than 5 seconds!

~~~
colinbartlett
I don't really see how someone openly expressing their displeasure with a
popular product makes them a "tool".

~~~
bifftannen
Tools are useful, unlike facebook.

------
chrismorgan
On my website I just used a regular Facebook icon and marked it "not
applicable": [http://chrismorgan.info/](http://chrismorgan.info/)

~~~
smackfu
FYI, I assumed your lowercase "g" icon was for Google. Would not have guessed
Github.

~~~
chrismorgan
Yeah, I'm was never especially happy with it, despite its shape being the
GitHub g rather than the Google g; I'd prefer the octocat which can't be
confused by any means. But (silly me) I hadn't even asked for that to change
(the icon font in use is Rondo:
[http://www.tajfa.com/projects/rondo/](http://www.tajfa.com/projects/rondo/)).
I have now done so.

~~~
smackfu
Ah, didn't realize this was a third party thing.

Yeah, it seems like the Octocat Mark is the recommended option now: "Use the
Mark in social buttons to link to your GitHub profile or project"
[https://github.com/logos](https://github.com/logos)

------
na85
Reminds me of the "AOL sucks" or "Thank you for not using AOL" animated gif
buttons that people plastered all over our geocities sites back in 1994

------
illumen
Facebook is the new myspace. People are leaving it in droves.

------
DZittersteyn
You could also use Font Awesome for something similar:
[http://jsfiddle.net/sv8Lm/](http://jsfiddle.net/sv8Lm/)

~~~
Mayeu
Indeed. This was my first approach, but I did not get something nice. It seems
my html/css-fu is even lower than what I thought!

------
RankingMember
What, no "I'm not on LiveJournal/MySpace/Friendster/your local BBS" icons?

~~~
danielweber
Find me on The Well.

------
Toenex
Here is how you deal with not being on facebook
[[http://i.imgur.com/BOvxQ1F.png](http://i.imgur.com/BOvxQ1F.png)] Same thing
applies to every other service that you don't use.

------
abjorn
Or - and hear me out here - you could just not put the Facebook logo on your
site. Revolutionary idea, I know.

------
frogpelt
This doesn't make sense to me.

The people who care the most about not being tracked or having their privacy
invaded probably do not have facebook accounts or do not stay logged into
their account. Thus, it won't affect them. The people who still use facebook
obviously don't have a problem with it.

What's the point?

~~~
icebraining
_The people who care the most about not being tracked or having their privacy
invaded probably do not have facebook accounts or do not stay logged into
their account. Thus, it won 't affect them._

That's a little naive. [http://www.zdnet.com/anger-mounts-after-facebooks-
shadow-pro...](http://www.zdnet.com/anger-mounts-after-facebooks-shadow-
profiles-leak-in-bug-7000017167/)

------
eruditely
Might as well get an edgy bumper sticker to really let everyone avoid you!

------
nsxwolf
What's it for?

------
jokoon
Better to just add facebook to your hosts file

